# Cross Fire on H67 Motherboard



## Imperial_Raj (May 1, 2011)

Hello everyone! For my upcoming Intel Core i5 2400 based rig, I'm considering the Asus P8H67 M as an option. However I'm worried about its multi-GPU abilities. I've learnt that it supports multi-GPU in CrossFire but I don't know if that motherboard would be any good for a true CrossFire setup. So I need your views and suggestions. By the way, I'd possibly get a Radeon 6870 or 6950. 
     Thanks.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2011)

H67 chipset is not the best option for multi gpu setup - if you install 2 gfx cards on that mobo one gfx card will run only at 4x mode and will not be able to give it's full performance.

For CF setup get a mobo which supports 2x gfx card running at-least in 8x mode ie P67 chipset based mobos.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2011)

Ya, if you are gonna use those two powerful card, the one which will be plugged in the X4 slot is gonna bottleneck.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot. So, I'd go in for a P67 motherboard now, as multi-GPU support will be a future necessity for me.


----------

